# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Why Is The Bamboo Morph Not Popular?

## Caali

I've been wondering why the Bamboo ball pythons are not as popular as many of the other morphs. When I first decided to get a ball python, I actually wanted a Bamboo ball python but couldn't find even one (there were very few from very sketchy breeder but I didn't want to buy from them since I've heard a lot of bad things).
Personally I find the Bamboo morph very appealing and I think there are some beautiful combos out there. So to any breeders or just ball python lovers: Is there any specific reason why Bamboos are not that liked? Is breeding difficult or are the combos just not special? Is the maybe that they're just not in demand?
I'd love to hear opinions.

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

I think theyre very popular but many people are waiting for them to go down in cost, especially people like me that collect the BEL complex morphs but can make an equally white snake without such an expensive base morph. If I were going for other combos with them then I would have a few. I see them at every expo and theyre always online so maybe you just arent too familiar with the common BP resources. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

Caali (01-22-2018)

----------


## SDA

> they're just not in demand


I think you answered your own question. Snake morphs, like fashion is irrational and fickle. One day every 7 year old wants a blue eyed leucistic then the next year everyone will want a pure black snake.

----------

Caali (01-22-2018)

----------


## Ax01

Morphmarket has listed 322 Bamboo and Bamboo combos to have been sold including 3 Super's. they currently have 207 listed. personally i think those are good numbers.

they have a special glow and to me, look like the end game of a buncha different morphs. i think their price were outta range for most, but prices are going down. i think there will be more Bamboo's on the market in the next year or two as the previous generation are still maturing and will be breeding soon. if there is any reason why they might not be popular, my hunch is it's b/c they are a BEL complex animal and produce white snakes so u can't work them into other animals in the same family of genes. me, i love BEL complex and white snakes tho and still want a Bamboo tho.   :Smile:

----------

Caali (01-22-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018),PartySnake13 (04-16-2020)

----------


## Eric Alan

Mostly this: One size does not fit all.

Also, it's a relatively new morph. Just a few years ago they were well above the average person's price range. More is being done with them now that more people are working with them.

For me? I like contrast and color! There are very few Bamboo combos that deliver in either of these areas.

----------

Caali (01-22-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2018)

----------


## Caali

> I think theyre very popular but many people are waiting for them to go down in cost, especially people like me that collect the BEL complex morphs but can make an equally white snake without such an expensive base morph. If I were going for other combos with them then I would have a few. I see them at every expo and theyre always online so maybe you just arent too familiar with the common BP resources. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



I live in Germany so the breeders here are a bit more rare. That might be the reason...

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

> I live in Germany so the breeders here are a bit more rare. That might be the reason...


Oh well that could make a huge difference! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

> I live in Germany so the breeders here are a bit more rare. That might be the reason...





> Oh well that could make a huge difference!


follow a big breeder like Bob Clark who attends and vendors at international shows. she works w/ Bamboo's and has beautiful animals.


Edit: well looky that, Bob is making 4 appearances in Germany this year. the 1st being in March: http://bobclark.com/shows.html

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## SKK_Reptiles

> Edit: well looky that, Bob is making 4 appearances in Germany this year. the 1st being in March: http://bobclark.com/shows.html


I believe those were 2017 shows

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> follow a big breeder like Bob Clark who attends and vendors at international shows. she works w/ Bamboo's and has beautiful animals.
> 
> 
> Edit: well looky that, Bob is making 4 appearances in Germany this year. the 1st being in March: http://bobclark.com/shows.html





> I believe those were 2017 shows


lol good eye! i think i need a new 2018 kitty kat calendar to keep my days and years straight.


Edit: Bob and Dynasty Reptiles both work w/ Bamboos and ship internationally. they might have a minimum order tho. u should still check em out.

----------


## Eric Alan

> follow a big breeder like Bob Clark who attends and vendors at international shows. she works w/ Bamboo's and has beautiful animals.


Also, Bob's a guy, so... more than just a new kitty calendar required.  :Razz:

----------

_Ax01_ (01-23-2018),_Sonny1318_ (01-23-2018)

----------


## Roux

I feel like bamboo is pretty desired, but it doesnt have the hype that other genes do currently. At least that is my take on it.
I love bamboo, i just got one a month ago for a pretty excellent price. I like how unique they are for being a single gene snake. 

I am interested to see where the price point on them will go, if they will eventually be as cheap as other b.e.l. makers, ie mojave ,lessers. We shall see. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Caali (01-23-2018)

----------


## Crowfingers

American Made Exotics also has some nice looking bamboos, and they are great to deal with

----------


## cchardwick

I picked up a mature male Bamboo last year for $1,200.  I'm in the process of breeding him to several females, I should have some Bamboo hatchlings available this fall if all goes well.  That male Bamboo locks with just about everything I put him with and locks for at least a day or two at a time, just stuck in the locked position so much I can't even rotate him LOL.  I should get some good clutches from that boy.  He has the best color and pattern I've ever seen in a Bamboo, one of the reasons I paid a little more for him.   I'm pairing him with a big Lesser female so I should get some BEL Bamboo Lesser combos if I'm lucky.  I think Bamboo is very similar to a Spider but without the wobble.  It's one of my favorite morphs.

----------

Caali (01-23-2018),Kerimac (04-27-2020)

----------


## Caali

> I picked up a mature male Bamboo last year for $1,200.  I'm in the process of breeding him to several females, I should have some Bamboo hatchlings available this fall if all goes well.  That male Bamboo locks with just about everything I put him with and locks for at least a day or two at a time, just stuck in the locked position so much I can't even rotate him LOL.  I should get some good clutches from that boy.  He has the best color and pattern I've ever seen in a Bamboo, one of the reasons I paid a little more for him.   I'm pairing him with a big Lesser female so I should get some BEL Bamboo Lesser combos if I'm lucky.  I think Bamboo is very similar to a Spider but without the wobble.  It's one of my favorite morphs.


I'd love to see the results! If you don't mind, please post pictures of the hatchlings (once you have some).

----------


## Ax01

> I picked up a mature male Bamboo last year for $1,200.  I'm in the process of breeding him to several females, I should have some Bamboo hatchlings available this fall if all goes well.  That male Bamboo locks with just about everything I put him with and locks for at least a day or two at a time, just stuck in the locked position so much I can't even rotate him LOL.  I should get some good clutches from that boy.  He has the best color and pattern I've ever seen in a Bamboo, one of the reasons I paid a little more for him.   I'm pairing him with a big Lesser female so I should get some BEL Bamboo Lesser combos if I'm lucky.  *I think Bamboo is very similar to a Spider but without the wobble*.  It's one of my favorite morphs.


maybe in terms of looks(?) to u but totally different genetics. don't go around repeating that like the gospel tho.

----------


## Sonny1318

I think the bamboos are beautiful. I would love to have one. But I gotta behave. I have a feeling that would definitely be my next choice,  :Wink: .

----------


## MD_Pythons

Oh what a coincidence, a buddy of mine picked up a Bamboo earlier lol, let's just say he's got big plans for him.

----------


## Devenco

I think bamboo is actually quite popular, especially now that more is being done with it an stuff like Bamboo leopard and Bamboo special show what can be done with it (just to name a few)

----------


## ElliotNess

What really matters is that the Bamboo is a BEL complex animal and really washes out pattern and colors of a lot of morphs and a lot of people like the colors and busy patterns... Here are a couple examples. 

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...l-fire-pastel/
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...-yellow-belly/

----------

Caali (01-25-2018)

----------


## rufretic

Ill start out by saying, I love the bamboo morph.  I think the reason that not as many breeders are working with it is the same reason why I as a breeder have chose not to include it in my projects, there just isnt many ways to improve it if any.  The original bamboo is what I think looks best.  I have not seen any combos that Ive actually liked better than the original so that makes it hard to have goals as a breeder with a gene that is difficult to improve with the addition of more genes.  Ive talked with a few local breeders when I was first looking into bamboo and they basically chose not to work with it for the same reason but they were a little more harsh about what they thought about what the gene does to other genes.  But they do have a point, the bamboo gene has a strong influence in combos and so they all look similar to the original bamboo but not near as nice.  So if you were looking for a pet snake, I think the bamboo is a great choice, its beautiful and nothing else looks like it.  It may not be the best choice as a breeder though as a lot of the combos dont add much interest and most become less visually pleasing at least imo.  Bright and flashy seems to pull a lot more interest and although the bamboo has an amazing pattern, it is not bright and flashy and only gets duller with the addition of more genes.

----------

Caali (01-25-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-31-2019)

----------


## cchardwick

Well I'd have to agree that the Bamboo gene is pretty dominant when it comes to combos and tends to overpower a lot of stuff.  I'd say the base morph is similar to the Spider gene in appearance but that's where the similarity ends, in combos it's completely different.  However, I like the fact that it's allelic to other BEL complexes such as Lesser, Mojave, Russo, etc....  A Bamboo Lesser BEL would make no normals at all and act as a super.  

Here are some of my favorite Bamboo combos that I've seen so far:

Leopard Pastel Bamboo:


Bamboo Pinstripe:


Bamboo Calico:


Pastel Spider Bamboo:


Pastel Spider Sugar Bamboo:


Bamboo Super Enchi:


Ultramel Bamboo:

----------

Caali (01-25-2018)

----------


## giantdwarf

> I've been wondering why the Bamboo ball pythons are not as popular as many of the other morphs. When I first decided to get a ball python, I actually wanted a Bamboo ball python but couldn't find even one (there were very few from very sketchy breeder but I didn't want to buy from them since I've heard a lot of bad things).
> Personally I find the Bamboo morph very appealing and I think there are some beautiful combos out there. So to any breeders or just ball python lovers: Is there any specific reason why Bamboos are not that liked? Is breeding difficult or are the combos just not special? Is the maybe that they're just not in demand?
> I'd love to hear opinions.


I was on the fence at first with the bamboo because of the price, then when I had the opportunity to buy one I did not hesitate. Still trying to make more combos, but can't just throw any mix. A morph is only as good as the promotion it can get.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## giantdwarf

> I was on the fence at first with the bamboo because of the price, then when I had the opportunity to buy one I did not hesitate. Still trying to make more combos, but can't just throw any mix. A morph is only as good as the promotion it can get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bamboo Enchi Phantom, Bamboo paradox, Bamboo Spinnerblast and Bamboo Pinstripe i have produced 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Caali (01-25-2018)

----------


## Caali

> Bamboo Enchi Phantom, Bamboo paradox, Bamboo Spinnerblast and Bamboo Pinstripe i have produced 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Absolutely stunning animals :o

----------


## purepearl

I absolutely love Bamboo, and am so excited to work with it. I managed to snag a Bamboo girl for a steal at my local show this weekend, I absolutely love what it does in most combos. 

Absolutely beautiful animals being posted in this thread, definitely gives some solid motivation for some future projects!

----------


## maculataJones

> Also, Bob's a guy, so... more than just a new kitty calendar required.


Lol

----------


## rufretic

Since this thread has been bumped I'll share my change of heart.  I decided to add bamboo to my desert ghost project, if there is one morph that could undoubtedly improve bamboo, it's desert ghost.  It will keep it's incredible pattern and color but just brighten it and increase its contrast.  I can not wait to see what it looks like!  Here's my bamboo 100% het desert ghost girl.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (05-31-2019),_Alicia_ (05-31-2019),_Godzilla78_ (05-20-2019),_PghBall_ (05-31-2019),ROSIEonFIRE (05-21-2019)

----------


## Alexiel03

> Since this thread has been bumped I'll share my change of heart.  I decided to add bamboo to my desert ghost project, if there is one morph that could undoubtedly improve bamboo, it's desert ghost.  It will keep it's incredible pattern and color but just brighten it and increase its contrast.  I can not wait to see what it looks like!  Here's my bamboo 100% het desert ghost girl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I can't wait to see what you get! I agree that a combo of DG and bamboo will make some killer babies! Good luck! DG is such an underrated morph IMO

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

_rufretic_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## PghBall

I'm just doing a Bamboo Enchi x Pastel Calico pairing this year.  I am thinking of holding back a female or two to eventually work into my Ultramel projects.

----------


## rufretic

> I can't wait to see what you get! I agree that a combo of DG and bamboo will make some killer babies! Good luck! DG is such an underrated morph IMO
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Thanks,  I think so too.  
DG being underrated is so true and I'm pretty sure I know why.  Most people see DG babies and think, that's beautiful but it's so expensive and I can get a beautiful baby with some other lightening morph that looks similar and really pretty too but cheaper.  The problem with that is when their cheaper morph baby grows up, unfortunately 99% are not near as bright and beautiful, they lose their contrast and some of the yellow and black combos even go brown instead of yellow.  DGs biggest value in my opinion is that they look just as good as an adult as they did as a hatchling,  their color and contrast stay amazing.  I honestly don't think there is one other morph I can say that about, no doubt their are other beautiful adults out there but not just as beautiful as when they were hatchlings.  I think as more DG combos grow to adulthood and more people realize how good they look as adults,  it's popularity is going to continue to grow.  




> I'm just doing a Bamboo Enchi x Pastel Calico pairing this year.  I am thinking of holding back a female or two to eventually work into my Ultramel projects.


Really good choice on pairing.  I think enchi and calico are a couple of the best complimentary morphs for bamboo.  Good luck, I hope you hit a enchi calico bamboo,  I'm sure it will be stunning!

----------

Alexiel03 (06-02-2019),_PghBall_ (06-02-2019),Roux (06-02-2019)

----------


## maculataJones

I have recently put two on hold, a bamboo pastel fire/disco 1.0  and a bamboo  pastel female 50% het hypo very excited  about this pick up!!!

----------


## Skyrivers

> I've been wondering why the Bamboo ball pythons are not as popular as many of the other morphs. When I first decided to get a ball python, I actually wanted a Bamboo ball python but couldn't find even one (there were very few from very sketchy breeder but I didn't want to buy from them since I've heard a lot of bad things).
> Personally I find the Bamboo morph very appealing and I think there are some beautiful combos out there. So to any breeders or just ball python lovers: Is there any specific reason why Bamboos are not that liked? Is breeding difficult or are the combos just not special? Is the maybe that they're just not in demand?
> I'd love to hear opinions.


I love bamboo morph. Is on my wish list.

----------

